# History Channel: The Butcher



## azmark (Jun 18, 2011)

It was released back in 2005 but there isn't much to watch at midnight on a Friday. It was really interesting to watch and really enjoyed it. Anyone else catch it?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2011)

No but it sounds like something that I'd love to see.


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Jun 19, 2011)

It's pretty good. I've seen it a few times. It was the meat cutting instructor's favorite video in culinary school. There are some really cool knives in use, and some great footage.


----------



## azmark (Jun 19, 2011)

It really caught me by surprise knowing Chicago was the meat capital of the U.S.

Learned a lot how they prepared the meat then and how it is done now. Dave, they have the video in the History Channel store and it is worth track it down.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll have to check it out - thanks.


----------

